# picture in my signture area...........



## bob1961 (May 31, 2010)

i see people with a picture in there siggy area, how do i go bout putting one there....i looked in my account setting and couldn't find a way, thx...........bob

....


----------



## pineywoods (May 31, 2010)

At this time the Huddler Platform does not support pictures in the signature area.


----------



## bob1961 (May 31, 2010)

ok, thx..............bob

....


----------



## mballi3011 (May 31, 2010)

They said they are working on it but thats is really low on the taudem pole right now. They are working some of the little kinks in the program first.


----------



## richoso1 (May 31, 2010)

mballi3011 said:


> They said they are working on it but thats is really low on the taudem pole right now. They are working some of the little kinks in the program first.


My wife said that to me when we first married, it was about the time I wanted to buy a smoker....


----------

